# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Uprint modelling bases

## 3dprintjosh

Hi. I'm looking for some advice on reusing uprint modelling bases. We generally use the base and then wash it in the cleaning station for three uses with soluble support. I'm looking to find if this might work with breakaway support as well. Glue stick and Hairspray do not seem to do the trick is the prints are very large at all.

----------


## dnmeeks

I see this is really old but I'll post my experience just in case someone else comes looking with the same question
I tried scuffing up a base but it didn't work for me. I tried using acetone on it, and that sort of worked except it was hard to get that just right - the acetone wants to dry really fast so the surface gets sticky right away.
My best result was when I dissolved some filament in acetone, then pained that on (with a rag). When it dried the surface looked really shiny - but the prints stuck perfectly.
So acetone / ABS slurry is my suggestion. Good luck.

----------

